# salidas de un plc



## agustin26 (Abr 10, 2007)

mediante q dispositivo puedo multiplexar las salidas de un plc (de cuatro salidas a ocho).
muchas gracias.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 10, 2007)

deberias utilizar 8 latch y un uln2003 para excitar los reles.

Podria ser un 4042...

Pero es dificl con solo 4 patillas y ademas que tension tienes a la salida del PLC?


----------



## El nombre (Abr 11, 2007)

Umm! ¿Hay lacha de un solo bit? Si lo hay puedes multiplexar con tres y dar el estado por la cuarta salida. El lach lo manejas con otro multiplexor. Eso es, con dos multiplexores, uno para posicionar el lach y otro para guardar.
Saludos


----------



## thors (Abr 12, 2007)

agustin 

puedes explicar por que necesitas mas salidas


----------

